# Houston, Texas OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Houston, Texas — The Harris County Sheriff’s Office released body camera footage related to a March 17, 2021, officer-involved shooting that resulted in the death of Matthew Hurlock, 35. Deputies were dispatched to a convenience store in the 12900 block of Telge Road at 11:51 a.m. after a witness called 911 to report that Hurlock was bleeding and yelling in the store parking lot. When deputies arrived, they approached Hurlock on foot and asked him to drop a knife he was holding and put his hands behind his back. Hurlock ignored the commands and instead ran into the street, where deputies attempted to subdue him with a Taser. As deputies struggled to restrain Hurlock, the video shows he slashed at them with a knife before the deputies fired multiple gunshots, fatally wounding him. The incident remains under investigation by the Harris County Sheriff’s Office Homicide Division, Sheriff’s Office Internal Affairs, and the Harris County District Attorney’s Office.


----------

